# Got a 20% coupon for Tarte, what should I get?



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey ladies! I just received an email coupon for Tarte for 20%...what are your recommendations for what I should get? I'm just getting into their line (their Gifted Amazonian Clay Smart Mascara is SWEET, HG for me definitely), and I'm slowly but surely removing all items from my stash that aren't cruelty-free.

*With this in mind:*


 		I wear NARS Sheer Matte in Tahoe and have black hair. 	
 		My skin has became oilier than normal, and not just due to summer...I've actually been destashing my MAC powder blushes because they only stay on for 2-3 hours now. I wear primer, foundation, AND loose powder and they STILL wear off. 	
 		I wear contacts so any eye stuff can't be irritating or potentially flake off into my contacts (but since Tarte's all-natural I doubt my eyes will act up). 	
 		I'm on a lippie no-buy...at least until the MAC Blogger collection next month. >_> 
 
*Here's what's in my cart this far:*


 *12-hour blushes in Tipsy, Natural Beauty, Flush, Blushing Bride.* Again, I'm getting rid of all my MAC blushes since they don't stay. My one and only NARS blush (so far) does. I have Taj Mahal...do I need Tipsy? I'm about to receive Cactus Flower in a swap, do I need Natural Beauty? How long have the Tarte blushes stayed on compared to others, my friends in oiliness? 
 


 *EmphasEYES Brow - Med. Brown. *Been using MAC eyeshadow in Espresso for my brows forever, and that's starting to fade on me as well. I need something that will stay put yet look natural. My brows aren't sparse or thin, but are more of a muted grey/brown/black color compared to the hair on my head. 
 


 *EmphasEYES Inner Rim Brightener.* Due to my half-asian heritage my eyes are a bit on the small and almond-shaped side, and I'd like to open them up a bit more. I'm using my mini NARS multiple in Palm Springs applied with a 219 so far, so do I even need this? 
 
  	Thanks for any and all suggestions! *My coupon expires Friday so please let me know ASAP!* :3


----------



## AnjaNicole (Jun 2, 2011)

I would recommend the clay blushes


----------



## femmepastiche (Jun 2, 2011)

The clay blushes are absolutely amazing, I have Natural Beauty and Dollface and their staying power never ceases to amaze me. I don't have Cactus Flower, but isn't it a bright red? Natural Beauty is a really bright Strawberry deep pink. I'm not sure what Nars shade Tahoe is...I'm Stromboli, but also NW25/30ish. It's more pinky than red on me. But if you want staying power, definitely look into these blushes. They're epic, and also insanely pigmented. 

  	The EmphasEYES brow pencil is really great, but if you're just looking for a really thin/tiny automatic brow pencil that goes on naturally, Maybelline [called Define-a-Brow] and Clinique both make really good ones. The two are actually almost identical, if not exact, and are both very similar to the Tarte one. I say don't spend your money on it. 

  	I LOVE the inner-rim brightener, but I am obsessed with finding great apricot/flesh colored pencils for my inner eyes. This one stays on the longest I've found. Cargo and Pixi both make other good ones. NYX has one but it's super chunky-dunky.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! Here's what I ended up getting:



 		12-hour blushes in Blushing Bride, Tipsy, Natural Beauty, Flush 	
 		Inner-Rim Brightener 	
 		Brow Pencil 	
 		Lower-lash mascara 
 
  	I'm really hoping the pencils and lower-lash mascara wow me, as reviews have been hit or miss. o.o


----------

